# Cd16 and need a buddy :)



## emma_2011

Hey girlies im on cd16 and need a buddy for my ttc journey is there anyone who wants to join me time flies when you have someone to rant away with especially in the 2WW haha xxx


----------



## smiley330

Hello :flower:

I'm on CD25 but just got a pos opk today, so just about to re-enter the tww (thought I was almost at the end of it :dohh:) How long have you been trying for? Good luck! x x x x


----------



## emma_2011

Hi smiley i have been trying for 5 months now. i know not as long as most but boy it feels like a lifetime. i am on cd16 and according to my ff chart i ov on cd12 the only day were i didnt take an opk. i still havent had a pos opk yet though but im trying a different brand of opks so they must just be rubbish. how long have you been trying for? xx


----------



## smiley330

This is our 6th cycle - and yep, it feels like it's taking fooorrreeever!! That's a bugger, what opk's have you been using? Temping is much more reliable though so it's good you can see a clear Ov day from that. 

Oh that's nice you don't have too long a cycle, so you are 4dpo today? Will you test early or are you going to wait until AF is due? 

x x x


----------



## emma_2011

well this is my first month temping so its hard for me to tell on that just yet. this month im using one step opks but last month it just had lh urins strip on the packet they were much better. my cycles have ranged from 27 days to 37 days but if ff is right then il have a really short cycle this month. i just wish i knew if i have ovulated or not. i also started using conceive plus this month so fx. i dont know when to test or even if i should as ive got a feeling i havent ov'd this cycle xx


----------



## smiley330

Ah yeh, those are the opk's I use - but I back them up with the CB digi ones. Unfortunately both have let me down this month, got my smiley on CD15 but don't think i actually ov'ed cuz today just got another! So frustrating not knowing what's going on. 

Maybe just keep testing with the opk's to check you don't get another surge in, FF might change your Ov day anyway if it turns out you haven't ov'ed and your temps show ov on another day? 


x x x


----------



## emma_2011

do you normally get positives with them?? how long are your cycles normally?? xx


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

Hello Ladies!

I am CD 16 also!! I glad to find someone to share my long TWW with! :)


----------



## G x

Hello, was wondering if I could join? 

I'm currently on CD 11 my cycles range from 30-34 days I have not yet ov'd due to on 05/08.. 

This is my 8 cycle ttc, well first 4 me an DH where NTNP!! So only realy TTC 4 month.
I've started charting temp this month, just waiting on my rise then the hard but begins.

Are use using anyother vitamins/suppliments?

G x


----------



## emma_2011

yay welcome ladies ive been looking all afternoon for some buddies how are you all? xx


----------



## emma_2011

hi g x i started taking multivitamins which also had folic acid in but i kept throwing up the tablets im a wuss when it comes to taking them :blush: xx

i have started using conceive plus though


----------



## smiley330

emma_2011 said:


> do you normally get positives with them?? how long are your cycles normally?? xx

I never get a proper positive, the line always looks a little fainter than it should! Cycles are ranging from 30-39days this month, it'll be my longest one so far! 


lilfroggyfroe said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I am CD 16 also!! I glad to find someone to share my long TWW with! :)

:D makes the tww much more bearable having other people there as well! 

x x x x x


----------



## G x

I looked all yesterday for a buddy but it's quite hard trying to get someone with sim cyles and stuff. 

So glad I found this one since as of next week it will be my TWW which last month made me think I was going crazy had so many symptoms and AF was 5 days late with BFN.. AARRGGHHH lol.

But I think this is going to be a lucky month FX for all.


G x


----------



## dfavbaby

Hi everyone, im on CD 13. I usually have 30-31 day cycles.We have been trying to concieve since Oct 10'. I finally got prego in May 11' and sadly had a miscarriage,now this is my second cycle in which im trying to concieve again. I have done opks everyday since the last day of my period and have went back and forth with having a faint line and not. Im super confused since this is my first time using opks. Does that mean im ovulating or gettin close? Have i missed my surge? Im also taking fertilaid and am wondering if that might have anything to do with it.


----------



## G x

emma_2011 said:


> hi g x i started taking multivitamins which also had folic acid in but i kept throwing up the tablets im a wuss when it comes to taking them :blush: xx
> 
> i have started using conceive plus though

Ooh that's a sin .. Conceive plus is good tho :). I've been taking folic acid, vitamin C & evening primrose oil to produce a better quality CM.

Have you been checking CM & CP? 

G x


----------



## emma_2011

i havent even had a close one they all really really faint but when ff said i ovualted i didnt take one so maybe it would have been then will just have to wait and see i suppose. how did you add you journal smiley??

G x well apperntly im already in my 2ww but i think ff got the dates wrong as i would have a really short cycle if its right. your right i love sharing my 2ww symptoms. THIS IS OUR MONTH :) xx


----------



## smiley330

G x said:


> emma_2011 said:
> 
> 
> hi g x i started taking multivitamins which also had folic acid in but i kept throwing up the tablets im a wuss when it comes to taking them :blush: xx
> 
> i have started using conceive plus though
> 
> Ooh that's a sin .. Conceive plus is good tho :). I've been taking folic acid, vitamin C & evening primrose oil to produce a better quality CM.
> 
> Have you been checking CM & CP?
> 
> G xClick to expand...

I've been cm and CP checks, was confusing at first but think I've finally got them sussed :happydance: x x x


----------



## emma_2011

welcome dfavbaby sorry to hear about your loss. im not sure what fertilaid is??

hi g x i check but havent got a clue what the difference is eah time i check and as for checking if its open or closed i can never tell ha xx


----------



## G x

I haven't realy tryed the opk's at all in my hole time of TTC, the one time I tryed then they were + then - I got totally confused thinking it's time to BD then getting the negative. Thats why I'm just trying temping and checking CM.

G x


----------



## smiley330

Oh to get it I just copy and pasted the link from the first page into where the rest of my sig stuff is. There is another way but I don't know how to do that! Have you got a journal? I'll get stalking! :D x x x


----------



## emma_2011

yes its best to do all 3 just so you know for sure coz the opks show when its about to happen so does the ewcm and the temp tells you when it has happened so all of them together work best and you can pinpoint exactly when it happend. well not to the exact time but the day ha xx


----------



## dfavbaby

emma_2011 said:


> welcome dfavbaby sorry to hear about your loss. im not sure what fertilaid is??
> 
> hi g x i check but havent got a clue what the difference is eah time i check and as for checking if its open or closed i can never tell ha xx



Hi Emma,Thanks. Its suppose to enhance fertililty naturaly. Pretty much a huge prenatal with other enhanced herbal things. So far i like it. My periods have been pretty irreg since the MC. Since ive been taking the Fertilaid CM seems better, sex drive is up =] and have had some what i think are ovualtion pains which i never felt before

Now im just trying to figure out when i ovulate....


----------



## emma_2011

i only started it today smiley as i kept butting in everyone elses so it will give me somewhere to rant on at myself haha xx


----------



## G x

I've been checking CP & CM the past 3/4 month you will get the hang of what's right for your body, but last month was the 1st I felt cervics open and had EWCM but still didn't get a sticky bean :(. So am hoping this is a good month for conceving. 

Babydust to all x

G x


----------



## emma_2011

aahh something else to add to my shopping list for next cycle. i might get one of those cup things too xx


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

I'm great and feeling really hopeful!! And I'm hoping that I have enough projects to keep me busy the next couple of weeks!!! We tried about a year ago to get BFP and than stopped for awhile. But we are back to seriously trying. My af is suppose to come Aug 9/10th although I hope hope she stays away. I'm new at charting temps. Do you guys do that or take the OPK's??


----------



## emma_2011

hi lil froggy im quite new to all the charting i only started temping this cycle so not too sure what mones meant to look like yet its kinda all over the place haha iuse opks too and conceive plus and check cm xx


----------



## G x

lilfroggyfroe said:


> I'm great and feeling really hopeful!! And I'm hoping that I have enough projects to keep me busy the next couple of weeks!!! We tried about a year ago to get BFP and than stopped for awhile. But we are back to seriously trying. My af is suppose to come Aug 9/10th although I hope hope she stays away. I'm new at charting temps. Do you guys do that or take the OPK's??

I don't use opk's but do temp and will be BD'ing every other day as of Monday to hopefully catch ovulation at the right times. 

I've heard good things about the opk's but they just whernt for me. 

Best if luck for that BFP 

G x


----------



## emma_2011

yeah g next month il be trying the smep too if i dont conceive this cycle. have you ever tried soy?? xx


----------



## smiley330

dfavbaby - So sorry to hear you had a loss :hugs: sending you lots of sticky :dust: opk's are confusing when they keep going back and forth, for some ladies they just do that, then all of a sudden get postive! you might notice them get a little darker before going positive, but can't be sure!

emma - Yeh, that's why I started my journal, it's great to have a place to just ramble on and not worry about taking over other peoples threads! 

lilfroggyfroe - I just use opk's.I tried to temp but I don't get enough uninterrupted sleep to be able to do it accurately - annoying!!

Lots of luck for this cycle ladies!!! :flower:

x x x x


----------



## G x

emma_2011 said:


> yeah g next month il be trying the smep too if i dont conceive this cycle. have you ever tried soy?? xx

Don't you worry we will all be getting those BFP this cycle. No I've never tryed soy. Are you trying it? 

G x


----------



## emma_2011

i think this will be our month ladies lots and lots of :dust: to us all. at least we got eachother to help us through it xx


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

FX for everyone!!!


----------



## emma_2011

G x said:


> emma_2011 said:
> 
> 
> yeah g next month il be trying the smep too if i dont conceive this cycle. have you ever tried soy?? xx
> 
> Don't you worry we will all be getting those BFP this cycle. No I've never tryed soy. Are you trying it?
> 
> G xClick to expand...

im just thinking of other things to try next cycle. ive heard of soy and the cup things and then what was that earlier on in this thread fertilaid?? il try anything me xx


----------



## G x

I think if I don't catch the sticky bean this cycle I'll just try and do the same as undoing know and maybe try the opk's again get some internet ones, so if they don't workforce me then it's not a waste of £.. 

I don't realy want to try anyother things not just yet anyways,
I realy am trying to not stress myself or DH out with the TTC!! 

Was thinking of going to doc's and getting my progestrone levels tested? Anyone had this done? 

G x


----------



## smiley330

emma_2011 said:


> G x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emma_2011 said:
> 
> 
> yeah g next month il be trying the smep too if i dont conceive this cycle. have you ever tried soy?? xx
> 
> Don't you worry we will all be getting those BFP this cycle. No I've never tryed soy. Are you trying it?
> 
> G xClick to expand...
> 
> im just thinking of other things to try next cycle. ive heard of soy and the cup things and then what was that earlier on in this thread fertilaid?? il try anything me xxClick to expand...

Haha, I also have this same "i'll try anything" thinking. I think the only thing I haven't tried yet is Soy, but have read some bad things about it messing cycles up so that scared me off it. Also not tried softcups as they look like giant condoms and I haven't got my head around them yet! :haha:

Next cycle I might have to face my fears though! x x x


----------



## dfavbaby

Smiley- thanks. These opks are crazy. I get one faint line then take another one the same day and same thing. Ive been taking them since the 23rd and i get a line then no line line then no line... I really think this is going to be a good month tho. 

Emma- fertilaid is amazing. I would recommend you look it up. You can start taking any time in your cycle. I heard it works amazing for people with really irreg cycles. Ive noticed some changes and ive have been taking it going on two months. 

Lots of babydust. <3


----------



## emma_2011

oooh why what does soy do??

i think once ive tried everything then il try and relax more about it but if i know theres more i can be doing then im gonna be doing it haha i dont think where i am you can get those tests done you have to be trying for over 12 months before they will look at anything xx


----------



## smiley330

dfavbaby said:


> Smiley- thanks. These opks are crazy. I get one faint line then take another one the same day and same thing. Ive been taking them since the 23rd and i get a line then no line line then no line... I really think this is going to be a good month tho.
> 
> Emma- fertilaid is amazing. I would recommend you look it up. You can start taking any time in your cycle. I heard it works amazing for people with really irreg cycles. Ive noticed some changes and ive have been taking it going on two months.
> 
> Lots of babydust. <3

Fertilaid sounds like it might be something I _have_ to try!! :laugh2:

x x x


----------



## smiley330

emma_2011 said:


> oooh why what does soy do??
> 
> i think once ive tried everything then il try and relax more about it but if i know theres more i can be doing then im gonna be doing it haha i dont think where i am you can get those tests done you have to be trying for over 12 months before they will look at anything xx

I don't really know what it does. Just was looking it up and some people have mentioned that it really messed their cycle up (late or no ov!) - but then there are lots of success stories so I dont know! :shrug:


x x x x


----------



## emma_2011

hmmm might need to look into it more first then before we try this one xx


----------



## dfavbaby

smiley330 said:


> dfavbaby said:
> 
> 
> Smiley- thanks. These opks are crazy. I get one faint line then take another one the same day and same thing. Ive been taking them since the 23rd and i get a line then no line line then no line... I really think this is going to be a good month tho.
> 
> Emma- fertilaid is amazing. I would recommend you look it up. You can start taking any time in your cycle. I heard it works amazing for people with really irreg cycles. Ive noticed some changes and ive have been taking it going on two months.
> 
> Lots of babydust. <3
> 
> Fertilaid sounds like it might be something I _have_ to try!! :laugh2:
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

i read great reviews on it and i figured why not try something natural before going to the doctor and spending all kinds of money on testing and prescriptions. Its not to pricey. I belive a one month supply is like $26. I hope this is our month!


----------



## G x

emma_2011 said:


> oooh why what does soy do??
> 
> i think once ive tried everything then il try and relax more about it but if i know theres more i can be doing then im gonna be doing it haha i dont think where i am you can get those tests done you have to be trying for over 12 months before they will look at anything xx

Realy, that's crap I've not been to the doc's yet but I'm pritty sure they would do the test its just a blood test they do and then give you results bk. I was on the depo injection tho so most of the time I'm pritty unsure if I'm actually ovulation at all since it can take 1/2 years fir the hormone to leave your body. I was lucky tho my period started bk straight away and has been 30-34 days 

G x


----------



## smiley330

dfavbaby said:


> smiley330 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dfavbaby said:
> 
> 
> Smiley- thanks. These opks are crazy. I get one faint line then take another one the same day and same thing. Ive been taking them since the 23rd and i get a line then no line line then no line... I really think this is going to be a good month tho.
> 
> Emma- fertilaid is amazing. I would recommend you look it up. You can start taking any time in your cycle. I heard it works amazing for people with really irreg cycles. Ive noticed some changes and ive have been taking it going on two months.
> 
> Lots of babydust. <3
> 
> Fertilaid sounds like it might be something I _have_ to try!! :laugh2:
> 
> x x xClick to expand...
> 
> i read great reviews on it and i figured why not try something natural before going to the doctor and spending all kinds of money on testing and prescriptions. Its not to pricey. I belive a one month supply is like $26. I hope this is our month!Click to expand...

Hmm, I wonder if we can get it here? Will def be adding this to my research list! :flower: x x x


----------



## Stacey333

We have been trying for 5 cycles, although it feels like longer. My AF is due Aug 4th, I dont have a strong urge to test early this time, as I have spent a lot of money on tests and been obsessed with symptoms for the past few months, I am trying to take it easy and not think about anything and see what happens. It is very hard though. I hope for a BFP this time, my bbs are not as sore as the last couple months by this time, so maybe....


----------



## dfavbaby

It wont let me post the website i ordered it from but im sure they ship intl.
I ordered on Fri and got it on Mon.. Was so excited.
They also have it for men.


Ive been so obsessed with trying to concieve since my MC.
I have a two year old. Just never thought it would be taking so long for me to conieve.
2ww sucks =p


----------



## emma_2011

Hi stacey its good you are more relaxed this times as stress does make the whole ttc worse. good luck to you :) xx :dust:


----------



## smiley330

dfavbaby said:


> It wont let me post the website i ordered it from but im sure they ship intl.
> I ordered on Fri and got it on Mon.. Was so excited.
> They also have it for men.
> 
> 
> Ive been so obsessed with trying to concieve since my MC.
> I have a two year old. Just never thought it would be taking so long for me to conieve.
> 2ww sucks =p

That's odd you can't post it, I gues I can just google it though? I'll do it when I get home :happydance: I have a DS who is 17 months now, ttc number 2 is proving difficult (DS was a beautiful surprise so don't really know how long he took!)



Stacey333 said:


> We have been trying for 5 cycles, although it feels like longer. My AF is due Aug 4th, I dont have a strong urge to test early this time, as I have spent a lot of money on tests and been obsessed with symptoms for the past few months, I am trying to take it easy and not think about anything and see what happens. It is very hard though. I hope for a BFP this time, my bbs are not as sore as the last couple months by this time, so maybe....

Hello! ooh not long until you can test! Good luck!! Definitely good that you are not stressing over testing, i've wasted a lot of money as well in previous months. I am away for the tww this month though - hooray! SO hopefully no early testing and no obsessing... hopefully. 

x x x x


----------



## emma_2011

yes smiley its strange seems like the first happened so easily but the second just isnt coming i thought would happen straight away as it obviously didnt take much trying with the first. xx


----------



## Stacey333

Thank you Emma and Smiley, good luck to the both of you, hopefully we all have good news soon!


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

emma_2011 said:


> hi lil froggy im quite new to all the charting i only started temping this cycle so not too sure what mones meant to look like yet its kinda all over the place haha iuse opks too and conceive plus and check cm xx

One thing to make sure is you take your temp the same time every morning. I didn't wake up at my normal time one day and it confused me. I almost started doing the BD too early.


----------



## dfavbaby

I got my first true positive today!!!


----------



## MissMaya

hi ladies! I´m cd19 today and my cycles are 25 days. the witch is supposed to show next thursday, but hopefully won´t. i´m going to test on monday, just because the wait is too much. i´m mad with the symptom spotting, too. the only thing i´ve really had so far is a headache, runny nose, random sneezing, feeling exhausted, and most of all, a fullness and strange tugging in my belly. best of luck to all and lots of baby dust!


----------



## MissMaya

CONGRATULATIONS dfavbaby!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

That´s wonderful news! Hope we´ll be getting more BFP´s soon!

Hang in there, ladies! At least we´ve got each other to get through this awful 2ww :hugs:


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

Has anyone ever had this also?........ With my DD she was a surprise and I remember that day waking up and had EXTREME cotton mouth and it lasted all day. I knew at that point before I took the test it would be positive!!


----------



## smiley330

Morning girls! how are we all? 

dfavbaby - Have you gotten a bfp hpt or opk???? Daaaa exciting!! :happydance:

lilfroggyfroe - Hmmm I dont think i've ever had that! Sounds interesting though :D

My OPK was still smiley today - and the lines are very dark - woohoo! Come on eggy!

x x x x x


----------



## G x

Hey ladies, how are wee all feeling today?

I'm only on cycle day 12, still 7 days before I ov! But all Wednesday night I had shape pain in left ovary thought early ov but no EWCM. Then Thursday night I had excactly same pain in right ovary still no EWCM and temp has not risen on either day by much..

The pain was making me feel lighthead'd, dizzy!!

Anyone experianced this or know what it could be?

G x


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

4 dpo today and my temp dropped a lot. I went from 98.0 to 97.6 :( Kinda bummed at the moment.


----------



## G x

lilfroggyfroe said:


> 4 dpo today and my temp dropped a lot. I went from 98.0 to 97.6 :( Kinda bummed at the moment.

Hey I've read that it sometimes does that but it's nuffing to worry about, asking as it stay's above your c/line then everything is still fine and your still in with a chance on a BFP at the end of ut :).

FX'd babydust xx

G x


----------



## emma_2011

hi ladies sorry ive been away for a few days how are you all doing?? xxx


----------



## G x

Hi emma, nice to see you bk.. Where you away on a break? 

I'm feeling every emotional today have been crying pritty much non stop since Friday went out for lunch with DH today and just couldn't stop crying at the table do I've bought a wee p-test I'm sure I'm not pregnant but I'm just going to double check ha. 

Have got app with doctors tomorro to see if they will give me check over for hormone levels!!

Oooh sorry for the wee rant.. How are you today? 

G x


----------



## G x

MissMaya said:


> hi ladies! I´m cd19 today and my cycles are 25 days. the witch is supposed to show next thursday, but hopefully won´t. i´m going to test on monday, just because the wait is too much. i´m mad with the symptom spotting, too. the only thing i´ve really had so far is a headache, runny nose, random sneezing, feeling exhausted, and most of all, a fullness and strange tugging in my belly. best of luck to all and lots of baby dust!

Hi MissMaya .. How long have you been TTC?
Good luck with the testing on Monday! Keep us posted
on how you get on :) FX'd.

G x


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

Yay! I'm feeling much better today about my temp. It raised back up to 98.2. I know I've read everywhere that says its too early for dip but my fx!! I can't wait to wake up tomorrow and see how it is. I've also noticed somethings going on with my body. My stomach has been full, tugging feeling last night in my belly and the other night I noticed short pains in my vajayjay. ?? Also, yesterday I felt like I had a head cold and some sneezing. Don't know what it all means but its just stuff I've noticed.


----------



## G x

lilfroggyfroe said:


> Yay! I'm feeling much better today about my temp. It raised back up to 98.2. I know I've read everywhere that says its too early for dip but my fx!! I can't wait to wake up tomorrow and see how it is. I've also noticed somethings going on with my body. My stomach has been full, tugging feeling last night in my belly and the other night I noticed short pains in my vajayjay. ?? Also, yesterday I felt like I had a head cold and some sneezing. Don't know what it all means but its just stuff I've noticed.

That's great news about temp going bk up.. Your symptoms sound promising FX'd for you. We all totally deserve these BFP this month. How many dpo are you?

G x


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

I am 5 dpo today and CD19 or 28.


----------



## G x

lilfroggyfroe said:


> I am 5 dpo today and CD19 or 28.

Do you usualy test early? Or are you going to wait till AF is due/late?

G x


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

Lol... yes, I can't hold off. :) But I'm trying to wait a little closer to time. Do you think I should test soon?


----------



## G x

I would love to be able to hang off till I new AF was late then test but I am constantly thinking about it.. I've still got 5 days till ov then my long 2WW :(. Aaaaarrrrgggghhh, DH always says why test so early if it only upsets you but a don't quite think they understand the feeling that go through your body everything every symptom just makes you want too wee on that stick and get * ( | | )* < 2 lines :).


----------



## Blizzy

I am on cd 14 and ovulating today, so my 2 week wait is about to begin, I am so excited and hope it works the first time around like it did for my daughter!


----------



## G x

Blizzy said:


> I am on cd 14 and ovulating today, so my 2 week wait is about to begin, I am so excited and hope it works the first time around like it did for my daughter!

Best of luck you get your sticky bean. FX'd fir you. When are you going to start testing.

G x


----------



## emma_2011

G x said:


> Hi emma, nice to see you bk.. Where you away on a break?
> 
> I'm feeling every emotional today have been crying pritty much non stop since Friday went out for lunch with DH today and just couldn't stop crying at the table do I've bought a wee p-test I'm sure I'm not pregnant but I'm just going to double check ha.
> 
> Have got app with doctors tomorro to see if they will give me check over for hormone levels!!
> 
> Oooh sorry for the wee rant.. How are you today?
> 
> G x

hey well i was in london filming then went to wales with the oh and little girl was a nice break passed a few days too im 8 dpo cant belive it i am normally well stressed out by now haha

how many dpo are you?? xxx


----------



## emma_2011

lilfroggyfroe said:


> Yay! I'm feeling much better today about my temp. It raised back up to 98.2. I know I've read everywhere that says its too early for dip but my fx!! I can't wait to wake up tomorrow and see how it is. I've also noticed somethings going on with my body. My stomach has been full, tugging feeling last night in my belly and the other night I noticed short pains in my vajayjay. ?? Also, yesterday I felt like I had a head cold and some sneezing. Don't know what it all means but its just stuff I've noticed.

oooh how many dpo are you could be implantation??? xx


----------



## emma_2011

missmaya have you tested yet?? xxx


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

Today I am 6 dpo. My temp this a.m. was 97.8.


----------



## G x

Hi emma, it's great when the 2WW flys by with you not even noticing it, less stress is always a good thing when TTC.

I've not yet ov'd due to on Friday 5/8 am still temping. Wasn't going to do any opk's this cycle but I have a realy good feeling that this is my mnth do I'm going to buy some after work and do them from today. Hopefully with the opk's & temping I should catch ov. 

When do you think you'll start testing?

G x


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

emma_2011 said:


> lilfroggyfroe said:
> 
> 
> Yay! I'm feeling much better today about my temp. It raised back up to 98.2. I know I've read everywhere that says its too early for dip but my fx!! I can't wait to wake up tomorrow and see how it is. I've also noticed somethings going on with my body. My stomach has been full, tugging feeling last night in my belly and the other night I noticed short pains in my vajayjay. ?? Also, yesterday I felt like I had a head cold and some sneezing. Don't know what it all means but its just stuff I've noticed.
> 
> oooh how many dpo are you could be implantation??? xxClick to expand...


I am 6 dpo today. My temp went down a little to 97.8 but I'm having some mild dull pains in my left side. FX!


----------



## Blizzy

G x said:


> Blizzy said:
> 
> 
> I am on cd 14 and ovulating today, so my 2 week wait is about to begin, I am so excited and hope it works the first time around like it did for my daughter!
> 
> Best of luck you get your sticky bean. FX'd fir you. When are you going to start testing.
> 
> G xClick to expand...

I am going to start testing August 21st, if I can wait that long! Last time it took well over 2 weeks for me to get a BFP, so I know that I have to be patient and wait 3 weeks so I don't go through boxes of tests like I did last time!


----------



## G x

Blizzy said:


> G x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blizzy said:
> 
> 
> I am on cd 14 and ovulating today, so my 2 week wait is about to begin, I am so excited and hope it works the first time around like it did for my daughter!
> 
> Best of luck you get your sticky bean. FX'd fir you. When are you going to start testing.
> 
> G xClick to expand...
> 
> I am going to start testing August 21st, if I can wait that long! Last time it took well over 2 weeks for me to get a BFP, so I know that I have to be patient and wait 3 weeks so I don't go through boxes of tests like I did last time!Click to expand...

Hopefully you manage to hang off, I bought cheap test for this cycle plus had clear blue digi but I wasted about 3 of the cb digi last month so if I can't resist from testing in me 2ww then I'll use cheap one's 

G x


----------



## G x

Hi girls, how we all feeling today? Any symptoms started appearing yet? 

I think my ov my be arriving early have got sharp pain in right ovary! Took opk last night faint line just not dark enough.. So will test when home from work. Temp dipped yesterday and shot right up the smorning from 95.72 - 98.60 had been stead around 96.26 - 96.80!! 

What use think ? 

G x


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

hi GX! My temp today is back up to 98.0 a lil higher than yesterday. I think I have a head cold. :( I have been coughing, stuffy, headache, sneezing. UGH!! I ended up going to bed early last night. We had worked hard outside on the landscape for a few hours in high heat. I was wiped out!! Today I have to freeze corn for the winter. Should be a great way to make my day go quicker and get to AF/BPF faster!!


----------



## G x

Hi ladies, got a question about OPK's. Have use been testing only once a day at same time? Or have use been testing a few times a day at several diffrent times?

I started yesterday only testing once per day between 3.30/4 PM..

Do use think that will be enough. 

My test line is faint but seems close to same colour as control line..

I just feel like my control line is light instead or that red/brown colour I see on other peoples mine is light pink/dark pink.

Maybe it's just the brand I'm using....

G x


----------



## MissMaya

Hi ladies, haven´t been for a few days. I tested on yesterday, and nothing. I was really bummed out yesterday and cranky, because all symptoms disappeared, I felt nothing really, just some regular AF bloating. Plus, in the evening, there was some very faint pink on the tp when I wiped, and I always start spotting in some way 3 days before AF is due, so that REALLY bummed me out even more. Didn´t get much sleep, either. 

HOWEVER, this morning, I had only some very very pale brownish pink on the tp when I wiped, no cm, and again, I was totally bummed out, thinking this is the usual and I´m out again. However, I´ve had absolutely nothing at all for the rest of the day! I usually have more bleeding/spotting, even drops of red in the toilet (sorry TMI) by today, since AF is due on Thursday, but nothing, nothing at all. I went for a walk this morning and came home dreading to go pee, because I felt so awfully wet, nothing, just lots of CM! Then, I´ve been peeing alot more today, I´ve got 3 breakouts on my face, I noticed bumps around my aureola, I´m bloated but feeling something in my belly again, twinges and pangs, and all of this has got me so damn hopeful, that if things change tomorrow, DH and I will be really, really disappointed, and we could really use some good news right now.....

Since I was so hopeful, I looked up an online due date calculator, and it told me that if I am indeed pregnant, I should have a BFP on August 7th, which is still five days away, so if the witch doesn´t show on Thursday (and I am very, very regular) I think we may have done it! 

I´ll be keeping my fingers crossed for all of you ladies in waiting, please pray for me, too. I will try to update tomorrow and we´ll see if things hold as they are. 

Buckets of Baby Dust to you all! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MissMaya

nope, false alarm. looks like i´m out again this month. had lots of cramps overnight and this morning, and now have light red every time i wipe. she´s coming. 

best of luck to the rest of you ladies waiting, hope you get your BFPs!


----------



## G x

MissMaya said:


> nope, false alarm. looks like i´m out again this month. had lots of cramps overnight and this morning, and now have light red every time i wipe. she´s coming.
> 
> best of luck to the rest of you ladies waiting, hope you get your BFPs!

Sorry to here the witch got you this cycle. I'll keep my FX'd for you and baby dust for your next cycle. 
Are you thinking of trying anything new next cycle?

G x


----------



## G x

Took another opk about 10 mins ago, it seems to be lighter that my ones fron 1/8 & 2/8.

Do use think I've ovulated just before the 1/8?

HELP ! I'm confused?

G x


----------



## MissMaya

Thanks, Gx. I´m going to try progesterone cream, since I´m over 35 and have a short cycle. I swear that there was something there!

I don´t know about opk´s, but if you go to an online due date calculator, you put in the date of your last period and the length of your cycles (if they´re regular) and it tells you your fertile periods for the next few months! It might help?

Take care!


----------



## G x

Think I've missed my ov' or I've not ov'd this cycle:(. Took opk today and it's totally negative, not even like the others which where faint lines this one only has control line.

What use girls think.? How have use all been keeping? How's the 2WW going.

G x


----------



## MissMaya

okay, so af isn´t here. she´s supposed to be here. she´s never late. is this normal? all i have is some very pale red or brown on the tp when i wipe....? any answers?


----------



## G x

MissMaya said:


> okay, so af isn´t here. she´s supposed to be here. she´s never late. is this normal? all i have is some very pale red or brown on the tp when i wipe....? any answers?

Have you took any preg tests?

Either she's right around the corner or could you have possible ov'd late?

G x


----------



## G x

BUDDIES.... Where are yous all :( I'm needing a pep talk! 
Feeling so low coz I think I have either missed my O, or I'm just not O'ing which
is horrible even thinking of it..x

g x


----------



## emma_2011

hi everyone i cant believ my laptop and computer are broken i need my bnb budies ive felt totally lost :( i havent forgotten you all but ive got no access to internet ive jst robbed my sisters phone to tell you all haha. oh by the way i got a pos opk yesterday :wacko: and a neg today so looks like i ovd late and thanks to ff i done the bd way way too early so looks like il be out for yet another month xxx hope you are all well


----------



## emma_2011

Where is everyone x z


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

Aww emma! Sorry emma! I haven't been on here much either. I have been so busy lately which is good cause it keeps me occupied during this long tww! Af is suppose to come around the 9th. Only a few more days!! Hopefully she stays away!


----------



## emma_2011

Hey my pc and laptop both broke and just got my phone back off the insurance company and now everbody has gone ha I need a good moan x x


----------



## G x

Hi ladies sorry I've been away all weekend,how have use all been keeping, how's the 2ww going for everyone?

I was so down at the end of last week coz I still hadn't got a positive on opk and no sign of ewcm, was still bd'ing tho. Then took opk today and to my suprise a masive POSITIVE :D!! So I'm just about to begin my 2WW finish up work in a week so it should fly by.. I've got a great feeling about everything this cycle.. Hopefuly I'll be getting a positive preg test soon :)

best of luck ladies FX'd 

G x


----------



## emma_2011

Hey g nice to see you back hope your weekend away was good. I honestly don't know where I am in my cycle. FF says I should be 15dpo my normal cycle would be 11dpo but I boas on an opk just out of the blue on CD23 and got a POS I'm so confused XX


----------



## G x

emma_2011 said:


> Hey g nice to see you back hope your weekend away was good. I honestly don't know where I am in my cycle. FF says I should be 15dpo my normal cycle would be 11dpo but I boas on an opk just out of the blue on CD23 and got a POS I'm so confused XX

Yeah weekend was lovely, aww that does sound confusing Hun.. Well let's just keep FX'd that you've bd'd round the right times and still have caught ov! Am so hoping that that me positive opk was true, bd'd lastnight and will do for next 2 night since it says ovulation happens 12-36 hours after positive opk..

Have you been having any symptoms? 

I had a lot a EWCM yesterday after + opk.. So I'm hoping I'm going to be feeling my symptoms sooooon :D.

G x


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

Girls! I'm super excited!! AF is suppose to be here tomorrow and so far my BBT chart is staying up!! One more day I can't wait!!!!


----------



## G x

lilfroggyfroe said:


> Girls! I'm super excited!! AF is suppose to be here tomorrow and so far my BBT chart is staying up!! One more day I can't wait!!!!

Fingers and toes crossed for you hun, are you going to test tomorro? Hopefully you'll be the first of meny BFP in this thread.. I'm super excited.

G x


----------



## G x

Well ladies I'm going to go ahead and have a wee rant.. 

( So sorry for the TMI :"). )

So on 7/8 I got + opk was super excited coz saw I had EWCM, today my CM is creamy/white not much of it even tho I feel wet.. So googles it lol and that's normal apparently which I'm glad for, but I based my bd'ing on the fact i would ov 5/8.
I'm just hoping I've caught ov. My CM had been clearish since 4/8 - 6/8 then EW on 7/8.

I've bd'd everyday from 29/7 - 3/8 then on 7/8 and will hopefully bd tonight if DH isn't home late from work. 

Do use think I've done enought to get my BFP this cycle. I've got a great feeling about the hole thing considering I've been TTC for 8months usualy I get a bit down I the 2WW thinking I should have did this and that ha. 

SORRY for the rant better out than in ayyy, and I can't keep off loading on DH, he's doing enough :).

How's everyone feeling ? Any early wee tests been done yet? 

Can anyone relate to my CM? Do use check CM?

G x


----------



## emma_2011

Hey lilfroggy have you poss yet? I'm not even sure when I AF should be here according to df I'm late but Bfn! Don't know when to test again I hate seeing them. Hey g do you think you can wait 10 days to test? I weirdly haven't had symptoms this 2ww apart from cramps an wind :blush


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

Emma... I had some brown discharge today. So a million things are racing through my head.... old blood coming out before AF comes or is it implantation bleeding??!! Going to the store tonight to get a test if AF doesn't come before than!!


----------



## emma_2011

Ha we must of all replied at once so I'm sorry if my prev post didn't make sense. Lilfroggy di you usually spot before AF? Hey g sometimes our body does what it wants Luke I had ewcm right before AF last month. If you think you iv 5/8 and have BD every day since 29/7 then you deep had it covered x x x


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

Nope not usually. AF likes to come full blown when she comes!! :)


----------



## emma_2011

Suppose just have to wait until tomorrow see if it turns into AF FX it doesn't. I never used to spot but since ttc I do which is so annoyin coz it just plays with my mind x x


----------



## G x

Hey ladies, how are we all doing today?

I've woke up today with very mild cramp at 2/3dpo. Not sure what it means? Or if it's maybe just down to bd'd a lot the past few days? 

Any thoughts ?

G x


----------



## emma_2011

Hmmm too early for implantation cramps so not really sure hun x x


----------



## G x

emma_2011 said:


> Hmmm too early for implantation cramps so not really sure hun x x

Yeah ano it's way to early for that.. It's gone know anyways just there first thing when I woke, I'm just putting it down to all the BD'ing last night.

How are you feeling today? Took any tests yet?

When's AF due for you? Mine is due 19, but I realy want to hang off till 20/21 to test so I know she's late. Cause I think i may have ov'd late 

G x


----------



## emma_2011

Oh g I feel like crap today. My head is bangin and my throat is killin me :( I've really bad cramps too think I must be out done a billion hpts and all bfns the latest one playing tricks coz were the line should be there is a pink dot at the bottom and I keep lookin at all my evaps and have to tell myself they are negative x x


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

emma, there is one girl on here that takes the pic of your hpts and edits it you so that if there is a question about the second line than you can see it in a different color. Can you take a pic and upload it to here. Maybe I can try what she did.


----------



## emma_2011

Hey lil froggy I got too annoyed with them and ripped them up andbroke them and threw them away ha this is what ttc does to you ha. I might hold off testing for a few days now. What about you any news? X x


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

Aww!! I'm sorry Emma!! It can get frustrating and heart breaking!!!! 

As for me nothing new. AF was supposed to be here today/tomorrow? so I'm gonna try and hold off testing till "maybe" thursday! :)


----------



## emma_2011

I kid you not I know at least 9 people who are pregnant and apart from 2 the others weren't even ttc I feel like screamin today feel sick don't even know if I OV and sick of seeing bfns

Aahh rant over haha sorry x x x


----------



## G x

emma_2011 said:


> I kid you not I know at least 9 people who are pregnant and apart from 2 the others weren't even ttc I feel like screamin today feel sick don't even know if I OV and sick of seeing bfns
> 
> Aahh rant over haha sorry x x x

Hi Hun, jut read your posts keep your chin up I'm sure that BFP is there for you just hand in they a few more days before testing again.. It's the tesing part that hurts me the most, between that and the witch playing cruel games and being late.

I've got everything crossed for you keep positive :), you always have us buddies here when you need to rant.

You got any signs/ symptoms today 


G x


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

Get it all out!! Thats what we are all here for.... SUPPORT!! ((HUGS))


----------



## emma_2011

Well I've felt ill since last night just finished work and got back in bed for a sleep bangin headache too. I've got cramps but like AF and backache which I don't get with AF but is very common for women to get it with AF. My throat is killin too just feel crap all over. I've for this weird feeling down below which had only just come on me though but again prob af coming. X x


----------



## G x

Hey lilfroggyfroe, how have you been today? Has the brownish discharge stopped? 
I'm so hoping you get a positive test bk bring the rest of us some luck . 

G x


----------



## emma_2011

Thankyou girlies glad I can rant at someone coz when oh gets in he's like oh it will happen when it happens ha x x


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

Well kinda embarassed... a lil tmi but I was also constipated. It only happened those two times in the bathroom and haven't had it since so I'm now wondering if it had something to do with that. Trying to hold out till thursday to test if AF doesn't show up before than.


----------



## G x

Sorry tmi warning.. 

Right I've obviously not been looking for any signs / symptoms as yet due to the fact I've only 2/3 dpo.
But this just sticks right out for me, ok usualy i get slight/mild diorrhea before ov till just about 1week before AF but I've been totally constapares the past 4/5 days. 
To the point that today my tummy has hurt so much I've felt sick..

I'm so confused 

G x


----------



## G x

emma_2011 said:


> Thankyou girlies glad I can rant at someone coz when oh gets in he's like oh it will happen when it happens ha x x

Ha you DH sound a bit like mine.. I've been in the TatC frame if mind fir past year although only been trying 8month this full time DH is just like do pressure yourself if it's ment to be it will be. He's more NTNP but goes with what I say when it's time to bed.. We are young so still just have a lot of fun with it. (bd'ing).

G x


----------



## emma_2011

Wow the 2 of you constipated maybe this is a good sign :) x x


----------



## emma_2011

G x said:


> emma_2011 said:
> 
> 
> Thankyou girlies glad I can rant at someone coz when oh gets in he's like oh it will happen when it happens ha x x
> 
> Ha you DH sound a bit like mine.. I've been in the TatC frame if mind fir past year although only been trying 8month this full time DH is just like do pressure yourself if it's ment to be it will be. He's more NTNP but goes with what I say when it's time to bed.. We are young so still just have a lot of fun with it. (bd'ing).
> 
> G xClick to expand...

Yeah he is exactly like that NYBO until ut comes to the fertile period then he changes his mind coz BD like mad haha x x


----------



## G x

emma_2011 said:


> Wow the 2 of you constipated maybe this is a good sign :) x x

Hi emma how are you today? Well my Bowel movement had went from one extream 2 another in 1 day ha, the diorrhea is here, have got a weird pain in my tummy today never felt this before, under my ribs are realy sore feels like they are pushing out the way!! Hard to explain but weird lol. Also have a sick feeling in throat?? 

G x


----------



## emma_2011

Oh my gosh me too. I had that going from one to the other and keep gettin pains in my tummy off it too keeps makin funny noises and my throat is bad feels like I'm comin down with somethin got headache too x x


----------



## G x

Yeah I feel like I'm coming down with something to, with the sore tummy/rib pain, Sick feeling in throat and me nose is realy runny..

Plus I've been having slight cramp twinges on and off today! I'm currently 4/5 DPO.. 
Usualy I get sore bb's about know untill AF arrives but bb's are fine! 
So hears hoping that's a good sign. I'm begining to get my hopes up:). 

Anyone feeling pregnant? Any tests been done?

G x


----------



## G x

Hey lilfroggyfroe how are you getting on? Have you tested yet? Hope you got BFP rub off the good luck on me and emma :)

G x


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

GIRLS! :( Aunt Flo got me!!! I was doing ok until I text my husband to let him know and he wrote me back with a sad face. Now I'm just sitting here it tears.


----------



## emma_2011

No I feel totally out g still bfn had loads of AF type cramps all day yesterday and when I said I'm goin for a lie down I actually didn't get out of the bed for the rest of the day/night ha that's how ill I felt yay lil froggy any news get a BFP and send some our way x x


----------



## emma_2011

:hugs:OH no Lil froggy just saw your message sorry hun hey chin up I'll be joining you for next month too


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

I was really hoping that cycle was the one! The due date would have been April 18th. With my other 2 kids I was 2 days later than my due date. I was hoping it would have been a April 21st day. That day was the day my Mom died. I was hoping to finally have a reason to be happy on that day. Oh well! Maybe I put too much pressure on myself and thats why it didn't work out.


----------



## emma_2011

I'm sorry lil froggy that would have been a lovely time your right and putting too much pressure on yourself does make it harder when the witch arrives. We all do it now and then I try so hard not to coz my doctor said stress doesn't help but irs easier said than done. Was you late? X x


----------



## G x

lilfroggyfroe said:


> GIRLS! :( Aunt Flo got me!!! I was doing ok until I text my husband to let him know and he wrote me back with a sad face. Now I'm just sitting here it tears.

Aww love am so sorry that silly witch (bitch) got you!! Hope you feel better, keep your chin up your day will come.

G x


----------



## G x

Oooh girls, right I've just got home from work and I do the same thing when I get in get changed from work clothes go to the loo ( Sorry tmi alert ) and as I said yesterday was constapated then lastnight diorrhea, now today constapated again??? 
Anyways at this time everyday for the past 6/8 months I've checked Cm & Cp other than when AF is here. 
So I'm currently 4/5 DPO and Cp is firm, high/medium and extreamly tight closed, Cm thick White and a lot of it, honistly I just looked at it for 5 mins I've never seen it so thick or White in the full time I've checked..

Sooooo what we thinking?? Think I'll be looking up google for this one. 
I hope it's a hope sign, awwww please give me my BFP :)

G x


----------



## emma_2011

Oh my god g I'm exactly the same! I'm gone constipated again and for so much white cm not like when OV though different but still white and loads of it I don't even have to reach right in its just there (sorry if tMI) now even weirder FF says I OV ages ago and I'm late for my AF my average cycle says im about 12dpo BUT remember I done a random opk last week which was pos well if thats right then I'm 5-6 dpo like you! X x


----------



## emma_2011

Oh and I've googled all day and its rubbish can't really find anything x x


----------



## G x

Aw that's good we are maybe at same point in cycle? Did you manage to bed around the time of 2nd possitive ?

I hope it's a good sign I'll be watching out for more thing know I'm realy looking foward to the next week which is weird considering I usualy dread that looooong 2WW. 

I'll try googlibg later let you know if I find anything

g x


----------



## G x

Aw that's good we are maybe at same point in cycle? Did you manage to bed around the time of 2nd possitive ?

I hope it's a good sign I'll be watching out for more thing know I'm realy looking foward to the next week which is weird considering I usualy dread that looooong 2WW. 

I'll try googlibg later let you know if I find anything

g x


----------



## emma_2011

That's what I mean surely the 2 of us with all those symptoms aren't coincidence. How you feeling today x x


----------



## G x

Hey emma, I'm feeling ok today! Woke up the smorning with a small amount of cramp and a sharp stabbing pain in my left ovary! 

I've also noticed that me pee is realy yellow sorry TMI, and it smells abit?

How are you feeling today 

G x


----------



## emma_2011

Hey I don't feel sick at all today just cramps now and then like shooting ones if you get me. Ha I got yellow wee too mines normally almost clear but the yellow wee doesn't smell. Interesting hey ha x x


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

ooooo!! FX for you girls!!!


----------



## G x

Yeah hope they meen something and not just body/mind playing games.. 
My AF is due 19th if she's not arrived I'm going to try not test till 22/23. How about you? You been testing x


----------



## emma_2011

I have but not every day and only got ics so keep getting evaps. Cramps keep comin and going too so think AF might be round the corner x x


----------



## G x

emma_2011 said:


> I have but not every day and only got ics so keep getting evaps. Cramps keep comin and going too so think AF might be round the corner x x

Hi emma, I've been having that feeling that AF might just arrive when she's due if not earlyer, cramps are coming and going! But that's sharp pain in left ovary is back again?? I'm unsure which ovary I ov'd from this cycle? 

I've also just checked CP & CM.. It's high sift and closed with a fair bit of White/creamy CM.

Think with the cervix being soft I could maybe be out :(.

You checked CM&CP today 

G x


----------



## emma_2011

I don't really check CP so don't know what mine is usually like tbh. I still have lots of cm I keep runnin the toilet coz think AF is here I've got cramps though so I am expectin her :( x x x

I thought high CP is good though?


----------



## G x

Yeah high is good I've read that somewhere, but I thought it had to be high and hard mines feel slightly soft?
But I've got a sick feeling in my tummy, don't feel like I'm going to thro up tho.. It's more like the nervous sick feeling you get but without the butterflies ha..

I'm hoping because I finish up for holiday from work tomorro that the rest of my 2WW will go fast, or I'll end up testing like crazy.. Then I'll be down if they are negative.

G x


----------



## emma_2011

Haha like me now I just know she's gonna show hadcramps for too long now don't normally get them til she's here but I know these are them they have got to be. Oh yeah it will fly by and you will have loads to do to keep your mind off it x x


----------



## G x

emma_2011 said:


> Haha like me now I just know she's gonna show hadcramps for too long now don't normally get them til she's here but I know these are them they have got to be. Oh yeah it will fly by and you will have loads to do to keep your mind off it x x

Aw hopefully she stays away the horrible which!! 

Yeah me and DH with been busy to keep me from even thinking about the 2WW and avoiding any early testing, it's to heartbreaking getting the negative for those days the AF smacks you in the face. And you just think I've wasted that money on test body has played all those trick on me again ha.

I've decided if this us not my month and I don't get the BFP I'm going to take a month or to out, just relax not think about ovulation, AF, BD'ing, and just let me and DH enjoy our self for a few months. Cause DH bever mentions anything but I don't want him thinking I only want to bed at fertile times!! It's so much preasure!

Aw there I go again ranting ha..

G x


----------



## emma_2011

Its good to let a rant out coz nobody better than us in here understands. Well OH said next month not to try so hard Like with the opks and temping and that coz I do stress about it even though I try not to and he hates seeing me upset x x


----------



## G x

Yeah it's realy hard not get get your self upset, you get such a buzz waiting to find out if it's going to be -/+. 

Then it's stress from then on to make sure you get that positive 

G x


----------



## emma_2011

Well at least the cramps have subsided for a couple of hours to give me a break ha. How you feeling now hun x x


----------



## G x

Well for the past hour or 2 I've had bad cramps like AF is going to be here when I get up in morning.. So I'm keeping my finger x she won't be. Bb's are fine tho no pain in them, which if AF arrives would be very unusual, usualy bb's get sore the AF come next day.

G x


----------



## G x

Well for the past hour or 2 I've had bad cramps like AF is going to be here when I get up in morning.. So I'm keeping my finger x she won't be. Bb's are fine tho no pain in them, which if AF arrives would be very unusual, usualy bb's get sore the AF come next day.

G x


----------



## emma_2011

Hey g how are you feeling today x x


----------



## G x

Hi emma, I'm feeling ok, AF hasn't arrived although I think she's on her wasy been cramping a lot today. 
How have you been?

G x


----------



## emma_2011

Hey g I've been like that for days but they aren't too bad today woke up a few times in the night thinking AF had come only to find cm lots of it (sorry tmi) and again today rushed the toilet as felt it come out again but was cm again. Sorry I know horrible but that's what happened ha x x


----------



## G x

Well my cramps seam to be away for the moment. Along with CM don't realy have any, it's not dry mind you just very little & it's watery/creamy..

My bowel movement is still driving me crazy TMI, wish it would just make it mind up one day it's fine next Im running to loo..

My bb's are still pain free, which is strange for me usualy the begin hurting after ov till af?

You got any more symptoms? Have you tested again yet?

G x


----------



## emma_2011

Well all my sickness and cramps have gone apart from sore throat but not as bad. Still lots of cm and haven't tested I'm too scared ha x x


----------



## emma_2011

Oh and I'm sooo hungry have been for days now x x


----------



## G x

Sorry Hun, I fell asleep earlyer just felt so shattered after work and stuff! Having those cramps most of the day drained me I think. So glad they are away for the time being ha.

I've just checked CP & CM again which i don't normaly do try sticking 2 once a day, but couldn't resist so update lol.

CP - is high/firm and feels tight closed again?
CM- is still not much but not dry, looks like White flakey bit in it.. 
Sorry that sounds horrible I don't kniw how to explain it ha.

How are you feeling hunni?

G x


----------



## smiley330

Hello girls! I managed to find you on this thread again!!

What dpo are you both on? Sounds promising on the symptoms front!! G - I checked my cervix throughout and it stayed up high the whole tww, so thats looking good for you :D

Emma - thanks for the congrats lovely, keeping my fx for you! 

Good luck!! 

x x x x x


----------



## emma_2011

Hey g the cramps have still not come back I did however wake up last night with the worst heartburn in the world even worse than when I was pregnant with my DD. It made me be sick wasn't nice at all. Instead of the cramps I know have like a heavy feeling down below and still lots of cm. According to my ff chart I'm now 6 days late my average cycle is 30 days which would make me 2 days late but the random POS opk says I'm only 7/8 dpo. Still got a sore throat too.

Smiley no worries you deserve it hun just sprinkle some BFP dust our way ha x x


----------



## G x

smiley330 said:


> Hello girls! I managed to find you on this thread again!!
> 
> What dpo are you both on? Sounds promising on the symptoms front!! G - I checked my cervix throughout and it stayed up high the whole tww, so thats looking good for you :D
> 
> Emma - thanks for the congrats lovely, keeping my fx for you!
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> x x x x x

Hi smiley, I've just saw you post congrats.. You must be so happy.. Hopefully you'll have brought the good luck back from France for everyone else that's due to test..

I'm keeping my hopes up till tge witch bites me..
I'm currently 7/8 Dpo CP still high, firm and closed. Feeling quite sickly when I woke earlyer.. I'm hoping all tge signs add to a BFP soon.

Have a happy and health 9months love xxx

G x


----------



## G x

Hi emma, I was feeling realy sick when I woke the smorning, like car sick?? So tryed to get anothe hours sleep! My Cp last night as bight, firn abd tight closed not much CM tho.. Haven't check it yet today. 

I to and 7/8 DPO and beginginh to want t. Test trying to hold off till next week tho.

Have you tested today? 

G x


----------



## emma_2011

I meant I'm 8 or 9 ha gettin mixed up with you. Dontknow whether too test because I'm unsure if late or not. What do you think x x


----------



## G x

emma_2011 said:


> I meant I'm 8 or 9 ha gettin mixed up with you. Dontknow whether too test because I'm unsure if late or not. What do you think x x


I think if you going to test love just use a cheapy test, but I've read of people getting faint BFP's between 8/10 maybe worth a go?
Have you checked CP & CM today? How's thinks with that..?

I just checked mine there still excactly same as last night, high,firm & closed
CM is same to not much if it but not dry, it's clear looking wih White bit in it.. Sorry tmi.

I also woke up about 6am with a horrible taste of blood in my mouth thought I might have bitten it.. Checked there tho and no cut in mouth? WEIRD lol.

G x


----------



## emma_2011

Haven't got any cheapies left I binned them all so I would stop testing haha its just coz I could be anywhere from 8-20 dpo!!! I so want to test but I don't think emotionally I could handle a bfn.

Well people say about metallic taste don't they hun and I think blood tastes like metal this looks promising love. When you gonna test x x


----------



## G x

Yeah I'm not ready fir the BFN result either yet.. I've got 2 cheap test and 1 digi left from previous month, but I would love to wait till next fri/sat yo test? Bit I might just do a test today when I next need to use the loo..

Yeah I would say blood and metal would have the same taste in mouth.. Every sign and symptom I get just give me so much more hope. And makes me want yo take that early test. But that test could destroy the little bubble I'm living it at the moment.

Have you check cm & cp today 

G x


----------



## smiley330

Thank you G - I am so over the moon, still not really sinking in I don't think!

Oooh I had a moment at 13dpo where I could taste blood in my mouth, it was only very brief but it was strange! FX for you hun!! 

Emma - I would go off your positive opk and say your 8dpo, that way you will definitely not test too early! 

I was (and still am) the biggest poas addict, every month I started crazy early. Its fine testing early as long as you know that chances are, even if you are preg, it will still probably show bfn just because it's too early! So if you would be upset to see bfn it's best to hold off if you can. 

Good luck if you do test though!! :flower: x x x x


----------



## G x

Thanks smiley think I'll hold off testing till Friday. AF us due about then so if she's not arrived I'll test.
I couldn't handle a BFN right now, especially as my symptoms are looking quite positive at the moment, I rather let the symptoms build up and get that BFP at the end or tge rollacoster!

The blood taste was so strange for me but I defo taset'd it.

G x


----------



## smiley330

I know what you mean, this month I kept getting the odd little bit of hope and was actually quite glad I wasn't able to test (didn't take any tests on hol with me) would have been gutted to seen bfn. 

:dust:

x x x x


----------



## emma_2011

Haven't checked CP or cm today I only do now and then so not really reliable. 

Well the day I had my shift in temp on ff I didn't do an opk so only the temp to say I did OV I only done a random one out of curiosity on cd23 and got one that's why I don't know whether to go by temp or opk. I've onlyever had a cycle as long as this when I got my coil out x x


----------



## G x

Emma - what date was your last AF? How long ago did you get the coil out?

G x


----------



## smiley330

emma_2011 said:


> Haven't checked CP or cm today I only do now and then so not really reliable.
> 
> Well the day I had my shift in temp on ff I didn't do an opk so only the temp to say I did OV I only done a random one out of curiosity on cd23 and got one that's why I don't know whether to go by temp or opk. I've onlyever had a cycle as long as this when I got my coil out x x

Ah ok, now I see the confusion! Usually i'd always say take the temp over the opk for ov day... when did you last do a hpt? (Sorry, you might have already said but I've scanned back and can't see)

x x x


----------



## emma_2011

Sorry girls had to run the shops. My last af was 12 july. I got the coil out 7 months ago and started ttc straight away it wasn't the hormone coil. I gave in before and done a hpt a superdrug own brand I got a really really faint line within the 10 mins but as its that faint I'm saying its an evap and I'm sure that type get them a lot anyway I just had to get them as skint and was on offer 4 for 7.99!! X x


----------



## Hugsys

Wohoo I am also CD 16 with a positive opk but no CM to report ladies...


----------



## emma_2011

Hey hugsy welcome to our thread. No cm at aLl? Xx


----------



## Hugsys

Hi Emm just a little bit once but thats it! Pretty dry tbh :haha:


----------



## emma_2011

Well that's unusual well the opk catches the surge so maybe you will get the ewcm when you actually ov rather than leading up to it xx
You don't actually need the cm to conceive though hun x x


----------



## emma_2011

Hey girls how are we today? Xx


----------



## G x

Hi emma, I'm feeling ok today.. Have been having cramping again a little today. 
Cervix's is unreachable today although CM is thick and pure White again.

How are you today?

G x


----------



## G x

Symptom & emotional update...

So cervixs has became totally unreachable.. CM has went back to pure White and thick,
have been getting AF type cramps feels like she's here. But she's not?
Yesterday DH noticed that I was very irritable and moody, could be PMT..
Then the smorning as we watched some tv I just wanted to cry for no reason ha.

TMI alart...
Bowel movement is still playing tricks between being constapated to diorrhea in the matter of minutes..

Arghhhh this 2WW is so anoying, 

G x


----------



## emma_2011

Hey g haven't really got any symptoms today other than feel a bit queezy if I don't eat but that's about it oh and still the cm. I don't know if my hpt I done is a bfp or an evap but time will tell I don't want to get my hopes up x x


----------



## emma_2011

G I've only gone and done it today without a doubt I got my :bfp: I can't believe it. Come on girlie your turn now x x x


----------



## G x

Omgggggggg, I'm so happy for you hunni.. That's jst made my day :).
Congrats!! How many DPO are you know? Did you do a digi?

I've woke up with no symptoms what so ever the smorning except a slight cold feeling.

G x


----------



## G x

I teel totally out, only thing giving me hope is that we experianced some of the same symptoms.

G x


----------



## smiley330

G x said:


> I teel totally out, only thing giving me hope is that we experianced some of the same symptoms.
> 
> G x

Don't feel out hun, cervix being high is an excellent sign!! I had no other symptoms at this point either :flower:

EMMA - CONGRATULATIONS!! (i've already said it, but i'll say it again :D)

x x x x x x


----------



## G x

smiley330 said:


> G x said:
> 
> 
> I teel totally out, only thing giving me hope is that we experianced some of the same symptoms.
> 
> G x
> 
> Don't feel out hun, cervix being high is an excellent sign!! I had no other symptoms at this point either.
> 
> Ooh smiley I soo hope so, I've checked cervixs again today and it's still way up there, can just reach the tip of it and no more.. AF is due on Friday so I'm hoping this is it for me to, as I thought cervixs should be low before AF!!
> 
> I hope I get my BFP soon how brill would that be, you, emma and me all BFP's from the same thread due days apart from one another :).. Keep FX'd for me ladies.
> 
> G xClick to expand...


----------



## smiley330

G - F and firmly X for you hun!! Yes, cervix being high really is a great sign (its not a guarantee as these things never are) but as long as it doesn't come down then looks good for a bfp!! Are you still sticking to not testing until AF due? Come on Friday!! :flower: x x x


----------



## G x

smiley330 said:


> G - F and firmly X for you hun!! Yes, cervix being high really is a great sign (its not a guarantee as these things never are) but as long as it doesn't come down then looks good for a bfp!! Are you still sticking to not testing until AF due? Come on Friday!! :flower: x x x

Yes sticking to not testing till af is actualy late so if she's not her by Friday I'll test Saturday cause she's be 1 day late by then.

G x


----------



## emma_2011

Hey g well not too sure when I ovd am I but if go by the second opk then only about 11dpo at the min (I think) haha but if go by ff I'm like 20 or somethin remember though I said all my symptoms had gone just felt like I was coming down with a little cold. I've been feeling cold though too!! When you gonna test?

Thankyou agin smiley I still can't believe it you know x x


----------



## G x

emma_2011 said:


> Hey g well not too sure when I ovd am I but if go by the second opk then only about 11dpo at the min (I think) haha but if go by ff I'm like 20 or somethin remember though I said all my symptoms had gone just felt like I was coming down with a little cold. I've been feeling cold though too!! When you gonna test?
> 
> Hi emma I'm going to test Saturday if AF hasn't arrived by then
> 
> G x


----------



## emma_2011

Hey hunny how are you today? X x


----------



## G x

Hi emma, I must say I've not got a clue how I'm feeling today.. Yeah I know doesn't make sence!! But that's how I'm feeling. 

I've been cramping again the smorning like AF is going to come but no sign yet! 
Still have no pain in bb's which is very unusual for me tbh.
I've been feeling quite sick last night and today, its more like a nervouse sick feeling??
Felt a bit emotional again lat last night, didn't come to much tho ha..

I'm so tempted to test but I don't want to be upset by the results.. I've got a cheap test just incase I can't resist,

Awwww I just wish one way or the other something would happen ha.

How are you feeling to day love?

G x


----------



## G x

emma_2011 said:


> Hey hunny how are you today? X x

Just say you due date is the day of my best friend birthday. 
How lovely lol..

G x


----------



## emma_2011

Heyg I didn't want to say anythin incase gets your hopes up but honestly hand on heart that is exactly how I was and all of your prev symptoms that was exactly me too!! Don't use ic get superdrugs own x x x


----------



## smiley330

Oh G, i've got everything crossed for you!! What dpo are you today? 11? Do you think you will test? 

Have you checked cp today?

x x x x


----------



## emma_2011

Hey smiley :) how you feelin?

G please do a superdrug test like now!!! Ha xx


----------



## G x

Hi girls, I'm about 10 dpo.. I keep getting my hopes up then I'm making myself forget everything I'm sick of getting hurt every month. 

I've been holding my wee in for 2hours know going to test soon only have a cheap test the and a digi? So will just use the cheap one I think.. Will buy more test tomorro and test everyday know till I get BFP or AF get me!

Smiley - I checked CP it's still high, I can feel tge tip of it bit it been up there fir 3/4 days know. 

Keep everything crossed for me. How much longer should I hold the loo before testing?

G x


----------



## G x

I just know it's going to be a BFN I get. AF cramps are getting stronger and stronger.

G x


----------



## smiley330

emma_2011 said:


> Hey smiley :) how you feelin?
> 
> G please do a superdrug test like now!!! Ha xx

I'm good thanks hun, just thirsty and have a lovely spot breakout but otherwise fine! how are you? Has it sunk in yet? x x x



G x said:


> Hi girls, I'm about 10 dpo.. I keep getting my hopes up then I'm making myself forget everything I'm sick of getting hurt every month.
> 
> I've been holding my wee in for 2hours know going to test soon only have a cheap test the and a digi? So will just use the cheap one I think.. Will buy more test tomorro and test everyday know till I get BFP or AF get me!
> 
> Smiley - I checked CP it's still high, I can feel tge tip of it bit it been up there fir 3/4 days know.
> 
> Keep everything crossed for me. How much longer should I hold the loo before testing?
> 
> G x

I think if you can hold it for 4 hours that's what they recommend, but maybe just another hour if you can't hold it that long!! GOOD LUCK!! I hope you can see a smidge of a bfp :D

That's great CP is still high!! I think you'll be getting your bfp this month for sure x x x


----------



## emma_2011

Hey g I have fingers, legs, arms, toes eyes everythin crossed for you haha I'll be honest though I really wouldn't expect good results from an ic they are knows for false negatives and don't give pos til way after af due but that's my opinion x x


----------



## G x

Aw I realy hope this us the month ladies, more so because DH and I have decided that if it's a no this month we won't be trying as such for at least 2 months..

I know anything can still happen in those 2 months but it's weird for the past 8 month this has been my life, doing opk marking dates symptom spotting.
It's going to he hard not to do lol. 

Ooh wee question.. How long had both use been trying ?

G x


----------



## smiley330

I came off the pill last December, we didn't really up our game until about Feb/March but it's been 8 months in total! Long old slog, but worth it now we're here :D

Have you been charting then? x x x


----------



## emma_2011

Oh my gosh g that's what me and my oh said this month too!! Somethin else the same!!! Xx


----------



## emma_2011

Oh and been tryin for 6 months x x x


----------



## G x

This is my 8 month I came off the depo injection tho so when to doctors and they have sayed if my periods cam regular I could be pregnant in no time. But I've read it can take up to 1 1/2 years!!

Well 3 hours down 1 to go then test time.. It's just a cheap test as haven't been to shops and don't want to use digi. 
Only time will tell??

G x


----------



## G x

Well ladies I couldn't hold the loo any longer, 3 1/2 hours took a cheak test and it's a massive BFN.... 

So I'm taking it as I'm well and truely out, so just waiting around know for the "bitch" to show her ugly face!!

G x


----------



## emma_2011

I never got a pos on cheapie get to superdrug asap 4 for 7.99 they are great xx


----------



## emma_2011

They are 10miu and actually do work not like the others who claim they detect early xx


----------



## smiley330

G x said:


> Well ladies I couldn't hold the loo any longer, 3 1/2 hours took a cheak test and it's a massive BFN....
> 
> So I'm taking it as I'm well and truely out, so just waiting around know for the "bitch" to show her ugly face!!
> 
> G x

Sorry it was bfn hun :hugs: but it really doesn't mean you're out. As Emma said, the cheapies are not great at showing lines - my 14dpo line was faint (digital said 2-3weeks!) - You still have every chance!! x x x x


----------



## G x

Morning ladies, how are we the smorning? I'm in such a better mood today not had anymore AF cramping and tbh I don't actualy feel like she's going to make an appearance :).. 

But in sticking to not testing till Saturday from know, 
I've not checked CP will in a bit, hoping it's still up there.

G x


----------



## emma_2011

Hey g that's great news!! Did you manage to buy them superdrug tests? I think they would defo show a line before sat they are super sensitive and very accurate but I know what you mean it does dishearten you when you see a bfn I've got everythin crossed for you hun x x


----------



## emma_2011

Hey smiey no it still hasn't sunk in I'm still poas to make sure haha I told my little girl last night she is super super excited ha xx


----------



## G x

Thanks emma, I'm going in to town today so I'll buy some tests today andmaybe test tomorro morning..
Since I suck at bring able to hhold me wee in lol.. Only lasted 3 hours and even that was pushing it.

I've checked CP and I feel it's came down a bit since yesterday.. 

Let's just wait ut out and see, I'm prepered IFAD arrives know anyways since I've had that negative test itwill take the sting out of it.

How are you feeling today? You feeling pregnant yet ha. Gosh must be a strange feeling, 
I keep telling DH I can't wait for it and everything that goes with it. 
I've never been pregnant so it will be allllllllllll new yo me .

G x


----------



## emma_2011

Hey g I wouldn't really go by the cp its not reliable enough can even change position if you need the loo!! I thought I was out when mine felt low but then it changed again the next day. I suffer really bad with mornin sickness when pregnant but got a few weeks til that normally kicks in!! I am however so bloated I'm usually a size 6 in pants and I have to wear a size 8 now I thinkthis child has made me eat like a pig for a few weeks haha I can't stop and I normally only have lunch and tea and only very small portions but now I can't stop I even have brekkie!!! Xx


----------



## G x

emma_2011 said:


> Hey g I wouldn't really go by the cp its not reliable enough can even change position if you need the loo!! I thought I was out when mine felt low but then it changed again the next day. I suffer really bad with mornin sickness when pregnant but got a few weeks til that normally kicks in!! I am however so bloated I'm usually a size 6 in pants and I have to wear a size 8 now I thinkthis child has made me eat like a pig for a few weeks haha I can't stop and I normally only have lunch and tea and only very small portions but now I can't stop I even have brekkie!!! Xx

I look foward to all the morning sickness and stuff, DH thinks I'm silly lol. Well you have tge excuse your know eating for two so let got and stuff you self worry about the diet after baby is here!!

I've just orderd some conceive plus and 50 ov strips from amazon, they are due tomorro!
Watch this I'll end up getting my BFP know I went and spent all that money lol..

G x


----------



## emma_2011

Haha why didnt you wait til after AF due silly x x


----------



## G x

emma_2011 said:


> Haha why didnt you wait til after AF due silly x x

Aw beleive me if I get a BFP I'll not be giving a dam about that money.

Just off out to buy some tests for tomorro.

G x


----------



## emma_2011

Get your bum to superdrug!! Xx


----------



## G x

I went and bought some superdrug tests, so I'll use one tomorro maybe!
Depending if AF cramps are here. 

I've got like a preasure pain feeling on my left side? Never felt that before..

Have you made a app with doc's yet ? X


----------



## emma_2011

Were they still on offer? You should of had a wee in a pot this mornin and then tested now ha have you got AF cramps now? I get like a heavy feeling down below is that what you mean x x


----------



## G x

Yeah they where on offer, I'll test in the morning but i'm sure I know the answer before I even test tbh.. 
I've not got any cramps at tge moment or sore bb's so all seems well at the moment,
it's no a heavy feeling it's more like a preasure on my left ovary.

G x


----------



## emma_2011

Morning love so any sign of AF of BFP? X x


----------



## smiley330

Good luck, G - if you are testing today!? Hope to hear some good news soon!! x x x


----------



## G x

Hey girls,, still no sign of BFP just tested there. But no sign of AF either?? God knows what's going on... 

I felt like my CP had came down yesterday and was quite watery
the smorning it feels like it's higher up firm with a load of thick White CM.

Her DUE date is tomorro so I'll just have ti wait around see what happens, but I defo think I'm out this month.

Will just have to put my newly orderd conceive plus and ov strips to work when the witch eventualy gets here.

G x


----------



## emma_2011

Hey g it aunt over til the witch cones. High CP and lots of white cm is very very good supposed to be dry if AF is coming! X x


----------



## G x

I'm just at the point know that I just wish something would happen.. 
Even if that means AF just so I can beginginh my new cycle and try again..

This is my last cycle I'll try the conceive plus and ov strips and hopefully get a winner,
then I'll be giving up trying as suck till after Christmas and new year.

I've to go to the doctors on December if I've not falling pregnant buy then to get all hormon test and stuff done, 

But hears hoping the BFP comes first..

G x


----------



## smiley330

Ah sorry hun :hugs: it really isn't over until the :witch: shows her face though. Will keep FX she stays away for you, cp and cm don't look like signs for her visit so that's a very good thing!! x x x


----------



## G x

Thanks girls.. Use have been amazing.. Hopefully I'll be joining use very soon !

G x


----------



## G x

Well girls still no AF, and no cramping so I've hit my fingers crossed, if she's still not here tomorro I'm not testing but will test on Saturday as planned!

G x


----------



## emma_2011

G x said:


> Thanks girls.. Use have been amazing.. Hopefully I'll be joining use very soon !
> 
> G x

That's what we are here for hun havin ppl on here to talk to makes it so much easier and bearable it gets you through it x x x
Ou will be joining us very soon I know it


----------



## emma_2011

Sounds promising g :) 

What's the update for today? Xx


----------



## smiley330

Hope AF is staying well away hun! Stalking for an update :flower: 

x x x x x


----------



## emma_2011

smiley330 said:


> Hope AF is staying well away hun! Stalking for an update :flower:
> 
> x x x x x

Haha I know me too xx


----------



## emma_2011

G where are you?? Xx


----------



## smiley330

emma_2011 said:


> G where are you?? Xx

^^^WSS^^^

Hope all is ok today sweetie, :hugs: x x x x x x


----------



## G x

Still no AF, will test in morning

G x


----------



## emma_2011

Oh g I was worried about you not being here today ha I have got a good feeling :) fx for you babe let me know asap!! Xxx


----------



## G x

emma_2011 said:


> Oh g I was worried about you not being here today ha I have got a good feeling :) fx for you babe let me know asap!! Xxx


Ooh sorry love me and DH just had a day together doing nothing tbh..
That why it took so long to answer, I'm feeling a bit unsure still since I've had negative's already!!

But I'm going to test tomorro when I wake if my AF hasn't arrived by then.
I've been cramping slightly on and off still. And also last 2 days had been having a twinge pain from my back tk my tummy??

Can I just ask if our have/are experiancing cramps at all??

G x


----------



## smiley330

G - there u are!!! :D so glad AF has stayed away! Can't wait for you to test today. Im not cramping any more but I was and for a few days after AF was due as well. Sounds like it good be good news. FX!!! x x x x x


----------



## G x

Hey girls we'll AF still not here she's know offically 1day late..
Tested the smorning and was negative again.
So that's me till next Friday know if the witch hasn't arrived by then I'll take a CB digi,
and possible need to book app with doc's..

Checked CP it's when back to high tho I can still slightly feel the opening which feels closed but not tight??

Soo let's just see how the next week goes ,,

G x


----------



## emma_2011

G x said:


> emma_2011 said:
> 
> 
> Oh g I was worried about you not being here today ha I have got a good feeling :) fx for you babe let me know asap!! Xxx
> 
> 
> Ooh sorry love me and DH just had a day together doing nothing tbh..
> That why it took so long to answer, I'm feeling a bit unsure still since I've had negative's already!!
> 
> But I'm going to test tomorro when I wake if my AF hasn't arrived by then.
> I've been cramping slightly on and off still. And also last 2 days had been having a twinge pain from my back tk my tummy??
> 
> Can I just ask if our have/are experiancing cramps at all??
> 
> G xClick to expand...

Hey g well it aint over til the witch comes and doesn't sound like she's on her way tbh. I was gonna ask someone in first tri if cramping is normal coz I keep gettin them sometimeas quite hard where I go ooh if you get me ha
I know a bit is normal but its been a few days so not too sure but yes I do get them xx


----------



## smiley330

That's annoying it says bfn, but is definitely a good thing the witch is not here!! 

Emma - I did have cramping for a while, sometimes really painful, as in would stop me in my tracks a bit. Has stopped now but I think it's just baby getting well and truly snuggled in! Try not to worry! 

x x x x x


----------



## G x

Yeah cervix is very high up know.. I just wish something would happen tbh.. Either way AF or BFP.. 

I'll be hanging off testing tho till Friday.. Cause I don't want to keep wasting pennys.

G x


----------



## G x

Hey girls it's know day 2 of the witch being late, not had any cramping so far today..

Cervix has stayed high know for 2/3 days.. And have White/creamy CM not loads of it mind you..

Still going to hang off testing till during the week incase tge witch arrives..

How are use girls & bumps feeling ?

G x


----------



## emma_2011

Oh g that's great news are you normally late? The cp and cm sounds very promising! I couldn't cope not testing til friday I haven't got the willpower haha 

Smiley they cramps aren't as bad today but I get like a tightening feeling like I've done loads of situps ha don't know what that is but I get that then cramps then nothin then starts over. Its so annoyin I can't wait for my first scan so I can stop the worrying x x


----------



## G x

Hi emma, ooh ano I've not usualy got the willpower but I'm going to stick to it as don't want to keep wasting money and getting BFN..

Well since coming of the depo injection they have been either a few days early or late but 34 days has been the longest so today is CD 34..?

So in just going to hold off for a few more days then take a cb digi see what that says..
I'm getting my hopes up but trying to bring myself back to reality

G x


----------



## smiley330

Evening girls! 

G, how are you doing? AF still away?! Looking good!!

Emma - have you got a date for your first scan yet? I know, I can't wait for mine. It's such a long wait to know if everything is ok though. I'm keeping all my thoughts positive though, worry does not do any good!

Hope you've both had a nice weekend x x x x


----------



## G x

Hi girls, well I finally got an answer?? AF just got me there..
I'm actualy glad that something has happened tbh, least I'll be able t begin my new cycle.

Hope use both have a happy & health 8 months.

G x


----------



## smiley330

Ah G :hugs: sorry she got you hun! Glad you can get on with the next cycle though. Hope you've got some choc and a glass of wine to enjoy this evening! 

Good luck for next cycle!! x x x x


----------



## emma_2011

Never mind happy and healthy 8 months we will still be in touch you will get your BFP soon I know it! Definitely use your conceive plus my first month using it gave me my BFP! X x


----------



## smiley330

emma_2011 said:


> Never mind happy and healthy 8 months we will still be in touch you will get your BFP soon I know it! Definitely use your conceive plus my first month using it gave me my BFP! X x

Haha! I've just re-read G's post... I was not planning on leaving this thread etiher - unfortunately you are stuck with us now! x x x


----------



## emma_2011

Hey smiley how you feelin? Xx


----------



## smiley330

I'm good thanks hun, feel absolutely fine. (Still a bit tired, but i'm always tired!) - I just look terrible!!! 

How are you? x x x


----------



## G x

Ooh girls yous won't be saying that when I'm moaning over my 2WW symptoms again this cycle ha.. 

Yeah emma I'm hoping to use the conceive plus & OPKs this cycle..
And hopefully I'll get the 2 lines I'm so hoping for, this is my last attempt of controled TTC after is it just go with the flow, since it's the run up to x-mas & n-year.

How are use ladies feeling today.

G x


----------



## emma_2011

How are my lovely ladies today xx


----------



## G x

Hi emma & smiley.. How are you both keeping??

I've been doing great considering AF is still hanging around.
I've got a slight dilema as I've got a app in October with gyno so for me to keep the app I obv can't be pregnant... Which sucks because I can't wait to get a pregnant tummy :).

I'm defo not going on any birth control so if it happens it happens I'll be obv over the moon. 
But I'm going to save the conceive plus and opk until after I've been to gyno that way I'm not wasting money and me and DH can just have fun without trying to time anything.

G x


----------

